# A springtime fantasy



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Suitable for spring, I have here a springtime fantasy for flute, piano and strings. It was my first composition, when I started composing last year. That's why the piece is built somewhat simple, especially in the first half.

_"Frühlingsfantasie - für Flöten, Klavier und Streichorchester"_
http://www.box.com/s/yoltvs9c82qlodod8pq8
_© Jürgen Kraus 2011_


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Very interesting!

At first I thought the cadence seemed a bit artificial, but when the low strings came in the piece began to take on some interesting colors.

In some places it's evocative of something almost eerie. Skillful blending of sounds.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, that you have listened to it.



chillowack said:


> At first I thought the cadence seemed a bit artificial, but when the low strings came in the piece began to take on some interesting colors.


Yes, no wonder that it sounds a bit artificial, because it was not played by hand. I used software arpeggiators and some other software tools. Unfortunately, I do not play an instrument, so I am dependent on the support of these tools. But it's still fun.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't mean that the _instruments _sounded artificial--it's obvious this was done with a computer program.

What I meant was that the _cadence_ seemed forced, i.e. not naturally flowing or organic, if that makes any sense (if not, then never mind).


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if orchestral instrumentation will change it, but I felt it was laboured after a while. Longer than warranted. The way some people feel about Bolero.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

chillowack said:


> I didn't mean that the _instruments _sounded artificial--it's obvious this was done with a computer program.


No, I was not talking about the instrument sounds. What I wanted to say is that I used software tools to compose the piece.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Moira said:


> I'm not sure if orchestral instrumentation will change it, but I felt it was laboured after a while. Longer than warranted. The way some people feel about Bolero.


Damn it, Moira, you had to tie Bolero in there to 'longer than warranted'. That's not the typical female attitude.


----------

